# boring downloading speed......



## sandeep bhatia (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello!!!! friends......

I have just get my *Tata Walky Net Connection (speed upto 115.2 kbps) *but my problem that when I want to download any stuff from the net. The *speed for downloading * become *as low as 3 kbps* or even slower than that too.

Can u guys….plzz suggest me up any easier way to get the download speeds upto 25 kbps.


----------



## iMav (Oct 15, 2006)

25 kbps on a 115.2 kbps conx man i dont think it comes up ther or even close


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 15, 2006)

"boring downloading speed......" in tutorial section?? ..
thot this was a tutorial to increase download speeds..!!!


----------



## 7monk (Oct 15, 2006)

sam_1710 said:
			
		

> "boring downloading speed......" in tutorial section?? ..
> thot this was a tutorial to increase download speeds..!!!




me to dude


----------



## iMav (Oct 15, 2006)

he wants some1 to write one specifically for his prob


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 21, 2006)

Man u understand it all wrong.

115 kbps is actuly [bold]115 kilo bits per sec[/bold]. and download speed is shown to u is 3 [bold]kilo bytes per sec[/bold]. So there is nothing wrong to your connection. For 25 KBps you will need atleast 256 kbps Connection.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 21, 2006)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Man u understand it all wrong.
> 
> 115 kbps is actuly [bold]115 kilo bits per sec[/bold]. and download speed is shown to u is 3 [bold]kilo bytes per sec[/bold]. So there is nothing wrong to your connection. For 25 KBps you will need atleast 256 kbps Connection.



Something is definitely wrong with his connection with 115Kbps connection he should get 12-14KBps of downloading speed.


----------



## nix (Oct 21, 2006)

thats coz tata walky is wireless and wireless internet thru walky is very very slow...so chuck it and get broadband...


----------



## akshayt (Oct 21, 2006)

With a 115Kbps connection, you should get an average 10+KBps. For 25+, get atleast a 256Kbps connection.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Oct 21, 2006)

in theory the maximum speed u get under ideal conditions when all network and time slots r dedicated to only u and nothing else (which is not possible practically in commercial era) 
is === 115/8 i .e. 14.375
so , u should get atleast 10-12 kbps constant download speed
try using DAp or torrents 
check that ur antivirus software is not decreasing speed
or ur firewall is not blocking incoming and outgoing traffic
or the website from which u r downloading is itself slow.
turn off all automatic updates or programs running in background and eating your bandwidth


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Oct 22, 2006)

Something is definitely wrong with his connection with 115Kbps connection he should get 12-14KBps of downloading speed.

try download acclerator 8 it will help to resolve u r problem


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 22, 2006)

try any thing u will never get speed more than 5KBPS on tata. as they provide limited bandwidth on walky


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 22, 2006)

See the tata walky is a CDMA based service. Here the same bandwidth is shared between users so u will not be getting speed in excess of 40 kbps and what u are getting right now can only increase if u some how get all the walky surrndered in ur area (JOKING). So its the time for Broadband


----------



## sharkmench (Oct 23, 2006)

my 256kbps broadband gives me 35kbps. relatively ok. since this is India afterall.


shark..xxx..SharKmenCh

*sharkmench.50megs.com/cgi-bin/login


----------



## mehulved (Oct 23, 2006)

dude 35 kbps is just great. Maximum is supposed to be 32 kbps. My ISP gives 28 at the max.


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 23, 2006)

mine gives 29-31


----------



## AshishSharma (Oct 23, 2006)

Someday our kids are gonna laugh reading these posts (If they aren't archived) over their 100 TB (or probably faster) connections


----------



## Samish (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey try download accelerators such as 'DAP' to increase ur speed upto 8 to 10 kbps.
I think it's better than having 3kbps


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Oct 25, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> dude 35 kbps is just great. Maximum is supposed to be 32 kbps. My ISP gives 28 at the max.


 i think you're talking bout 35 KB/s(kiloBYTE/second) not kb/s(kiloBIT/second)


----------



## JGuru (Oct 26, 2006)

@Mehul . Yours must be 32 KB/s not 32 kbps!! I think you typed it by mistake.


----------

